# April's Throwdown



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 25, 2017)

Hey UK Group,

April's throwdown is up and running! I hope that you all will join in and participate. Not sure how prizes would be handled shipping to the UK, but I am sure we can figure something out!

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/261669/april-2017-throwdown-time-under-the-sea

Throwdown Master

Case


----------



## smokin monkey (Apr 26, 2017)

Hi Case, not for me this one!

I do not like fish and fish doesn't like me!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 26, 2017)

Smokin Monkey said:


> Hi Case, not for me this one!
> 
> I do not like fish and fish doesn't like me!



We'll have others s for you to do!


----------

